# Indian brand vs any other alien brand



## dexterunknown (Sep 6, 2012)

I started thinking about it when i saw a post on Facebook about Indian economy falling down because of usage of foreign goods more than Indian. The post also said that 12 months earlier 1 usd was 39 inr but now it is 1 usd is 56 inr. I stated thinking that are Indian products good and what about their after sales service. Please reply about what you think about it...

on FB-

just 2 mins plz... very usefull and interesting

MUST READ...
SPEND 3min to read this and make your Future Bright

YOU CAN MAKE A HUGE DIFFERENCE TO THE INDIAN ECONOMY .
Before 12 months 1 US $ = IND Rs 39
After 12 months, now 1 $ = IND Rs 56.619
Do you think US Economy is booming? No, but Indian Economy is Going Down.
Our economy is in your hands...

A cold drink that costs only 70 / 80 paisa toproduce, is sold for Rs.9 and a major chunk of profits from these are sent abroad. This is a serious drain on INDIAN economy.

What you can do about it?
1. Buy only products manufactured by WHOLLY INDIAN COMPANIES.
2.You don't need to give-up your lifestyle. You just need to choose an alternate product.

Every INDIAN product you buy makes a big difference. It saves INDIA. Let us take a firm decision today.
BUY INDIAN TO BE INDIAN...


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2012)

When was 1USD 39INR 12 months back ? Best rate I have seen in past couple years is 1USD 44INR.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

its because dollar is being used more than rupee. reason : less investment in indian market. also due to european union.

demand for US$ is getting higher these days.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2012)

The biggest factor effecting of dollar rate is  - 
1.FDI - foreign investment goes up and down with current political situation also with saftey of business from war,terrorist attack,any natural desaster etc.....even the scams may scare the foreign investors.

2. Gold import - we import most gold from foreign...soo govt have to spend dollars to import it...more the demand of gold more the dollar we spent and our rupee become weaker.

more the dollar come to india..more rupee will become stronger..

Also if we export more then too we gain dollars from foreign which effect rupee vs dollar rate


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

I was about to open this same thread. that message is getting circulated from ages, I used to get those mail when emails were the only means of communication. then social network sites came and trying to spread it. 

@dexterunknown: can you please post that article in your first post?


----------



## dexterunknown (Sep 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> When was 1USD 39INR 12 months back ? Best rate I have seen in past couple years is 1USD 44INR.



That post on fb said this only!!!



RCuber said:


> I was about to open this same thread. that message is getting circulated from ages, I used to get those mail when emails were the only means of communication. then social network sites came and trying to spread it.
> 
> @dexterunknown: can you please post that article in your first post?



why not



Rishi. said:


> its because dollar is being used more than rupee. reason : less investment in indian market. also due to european union.
> 
> demand for US$ is getting higher these days.



its not about the dollar thing only!!! I am saying that isnt the Indian economy going down


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

i hope u know the difference b/w micromax/karbonn and nokia,samsung....dell and wipro


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ all made in China


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ all made in China


some donno qualify quality check and its made in china cuz its cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

^We need something purely Indian , o/w money will flow to chinese market as well ,.
I highly doubt , any off that is gonna happen in near future.


----------



## digitaltab (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder if there are any Indian manufacturers of graphics cards, video games, and other gadgets, ... and if we talk about soaps/ shampoos/ toothpaste/ ration/ fuel/ vegetables etc. , then yes i buy these things from Indian sellers/ manufacturers only...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2012)

In this way at least our IT business is the biggest positive contribute....they earn in dollers and pay our IT pros....thats the reason some years before Indian GDP rate was 8% and fall down to 6% as soon as recession came

a pure indian product which we can export is really difficult to find other than food raw material and handicraft.

Even if maruti,mahindra, tata or any auto maker exports there cars jeep out side , ultimately they have imported engine/technology



> i buy these things from Indian sellers/ manufacturers only...



Really u dont buy any Unilever product (Hindustan liver) or Cadburies (Kraft foods),


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 6, 2012)

The whole problem with Indian products is that the companies structure themselves around the motto of "profit first and quality second". In technology sector, it is actually a lot cheaper to get things produced in China/Malaysia/Thailand/Vietnam compared to designing or manufacturing in India. Micromax, Karbonn, Lava: Sure, maybe decent phones, but where is the SAR specification? Why do a lot of these phones exceed safe radiation levels? Where is the consistent support, the long-term viability of such products? Can I still get support for this product 5 years later, paid or not? The answer is NO simply because the Indian companies never plan this out in advance; they'd rather prefer you buy a new product.

If you don't have a name for reliability, people are simply not going to buy, period. It's high time Indian players in the technology field as well as other fields realized this fact.

Case in point: Take Maggi vs. Reliance Instant Noodles. Reliance Noodles were once made by Nissin. Now by another contractor. God knows who will manufacture it 2 years down the line. As a result, people will always choose maggi over Reliance because they can expect consistency in product quality and taste, whereas Reliance was just looking at how it makes sense monetarily.....


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2012)

@acceleratorx u r absolutely correct...thats one of the reason indian product can not be sold in other countries ...other issue maybe patent issues.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 6, 2012)

Consider:
1. Prefer an Indian brand over Foreign if it is close enough in quality / service.
2. Prefer an Indian brand over Foreign even if it is manufactured abroad. (This supports Indian companies and makes them stronger to fight International competition)
3. Among Foreign brands, prefer those which are manufactured in India. (Indian labour, Indian suppliers etc.)

EDIT : Removed double post.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2012)

iPhone, steady stream of apps... but hey some of them may have been made in india
but ok wont drink any more colas


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 7, 2012)

I smoke cigrattes made by ITC(Indian company) .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2012)

I will say one proverb: _door ka dhol suhavan_ ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> I smoke cigrattes made by ITC(Indian company) .



I saw that coming.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2012)

um...what will happens if we prefer Indian psu's over non India ones?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2012)

^MayBe a Booooom.



abhinavmail1 said:


> I smoke cigrattes made by ITC(Indian company) .



You should stop Smoking , Its Injurious to health.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2012)

this will help if someone can come up with a "wholly indian" company list of commonly purchased items


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

so tdf is going pro indian/swadeshi... i'm game for the idea.... someone will have to make a list..
but is it really going to be helpful? because an indian company may have foreign investors or an idian company may have it's production in china...?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2012)

^exactly, don't think there is a difference really, on something like Bata or say Cadbury. Micromax is a go or no go? what about Croma speakers, keyboards, usb drives and tripods - are they indian?? even Hindustan Motors that makes Ambassadors even that came as a gift from Britain so is that wholly indian or what? 

maybe it makes sense if you give your clothes to stitching at the local tailor
buy supplies from the kirana instead of a mall

but donno if all that is progressive or regressive, or practical

but think a start is don't buy useless things, so no bottled water, no cola


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

agreed,
but i've always wanted to go indian, maybe we can go indian on at least cosmetics and buy maybe meswak, medimix and stuff


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

Unless our makers prefer QUALITY over PROFIT , its hard for us to catch up in International or even national market. 
Plus, media drives the sale of foreign brands. 

In my view, we dont spend much money for ads. Hence, we are low.


----------



## Anish (Sep 7, 2012)

If Indian Brands prefer quality in contrast with quantity/profit, People will automatically shift to Indian products.
Nevertheless, India is becoming a vital place for foreign investments! 
Remember the "cutting of chinese melon" ? 
Similar is happening to India in terms of trade...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 7, 2012)

Rishi said:
			
		

> You should stop Smoking , Its Injurious to health.



While I agree, it is not our place to tell people what they should and should not do. I say this even though I am a born asthmatic who is highly affected by cigarette smoke in public places. For that matter ITC was not an Indian company in the beginning....


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 11, 2012)

I can only see chinese goods flooding the market. India should ban import of chinese goods.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2012)

That will be like shooting ourself in the foot


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> I can only see chinese goods flooding the market. India should ban import of chinese goods.


Not all the chinese products are cr@p!
FYI. Haier and Lenovo are chinese companies!

Cheap products made by cheapest vendors should be banned. Not the entire countries goods!


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 14, 2012)

It's nice to see geeks discussing economics! Certainly sounds better than economists discussing geeky things!


----------



## havoknation (Sep 14, 2012)

raghupratap said:


> It's nice to see geeks discussing economics! Certainly sounds better than economists discussing geeky things!



lol true.. the thing is, its not about we are spending on foreign companies. The thing is Politicians of India are eating our economy.

PS : I went for river rafting (120km away from Pune) ie Kundalika (kundalikarafting.in) and we friends stayed at one farm house which was hugeeee. I asked their manager that how much covered land you guys are using. He said 2 acres. Then I asked about the owner of that farm house, he said he is a business man based of Mumbai. Then he suddenly replied by pointing it finger to one island that Sir that island is 150 acres in area and it belongs to one minister from Mumbai. I was like 
See we guys can not even imagine to buy 1 acre land and these ministers has n acres land on different names. I dont know where will they take this money. They should have learn something from big giants like Bill gates who donated his max wealth to charity.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

dexterunknown said:


> I started thinking about it when i saw a post on Facebook about Indian economy falling down because of usage of foreign goods more than Indian. The post also said that 12 months earlier 1 usd was 39 inr but now it is 1 usd is 56 inr. I stated thinking that are Indian products good and what about their after sales service. Please reply about what you think about it...
> 
> on FB-
> 
> ...




What you dont understand is that even though you will think you are buying from Indian companies - " you will be making china rich " , as most of the manufacturing equipment comes from China, so do the materials except for a few.

And if you are talking about manufacturing of soft-drinks and other such off-shore firms, then yes the money goes abroad.

And no the Indian economy is not draining because of this, it is simply because of the huge deficit that has been created ( thanks to the numerous scams which have taken place ).

What has happened is that the money has been diverted into these various scams, although this wealth is hidden you can see it when you see the fancy sports cars in your locality. 
All the money which was supposed to go in the development of infrastructure and the system is now going to : beds and cars and kitchens made in germany, imported italian footwear purses and clothing. And i forgot international tours . 

This has created a huge burden on the tax, which is a major revenue for the government, Since there has not been much increase in the pay scales, a large amount of money is going in taxes and not where it should be going - banks and spending on goods. Which has inturn decrease the industry output. 

Also, since the tax increases - not only income tax, prices of fuels have been increased to meet the fiscal deficit. And probably even the FDI which is being introduced now is going to pour in the money to the govt. 

So instead of the money going from the system to the people, it is going in the system again as a result the amount of money in the hand of the people which they can spend is low. 

Also , if you compare there is another reason. Since inflation has been going up so has the exchange rate. If i could buy a packet of biscuits last year for about 20 rs and say the exchange rate was 44 and now its 30 so exchange rate is 56 . the ratio is almost the same. 

Exchange rate does not depend only on the factor of how much gold you import / export, but also how much dollar currency you have with you. India has taken huge amounts of Dollar loans from IMF , World Bank etc, as a result there is a decrease in the storage of dollar currency. That is another reason why this has happened.


----------



## dexterunknown (Sep 17, 2012)

@noasarcangel bro easy on a class 10th child. just started because i thought the page posted right


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

i don't think buying Indian made products will help in dollar /rupee exchange rate...exchange rate depends more on macro things than such things ..also it is not always bad to have a high exchange rate... it is bad for economy if we are net importer..if we import less and export more than it is better to have even 100 rs = 1$ (like japan yen vs $)..

the single most reason for our loss is petroleum products..if India don't need to import petroleum products and this exchange rate will be beneficial for India..for eg IT benefits from high exchange rate ...

now apart for benefiting exchange rate i do support buying local if there is not much difference in quality.. use local soaps/tootpaste/oil etc (like ramdev baba patanjali products..insert your fav baba here )..

i even used micromax for 2 years as i wanted to give them chance..

 i dont drink coke etc but coke is produced in India and even though parent company is American these products support Indian economy(manufacturing,transport,mom and pop stores etc)..just because a product is not made in Indian doesn't mean that it is not contributing to Indian economy..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 17, 2012)

just because a product is not made in Indian doesn't mean that it is not contributing to Indian economy.. 

exactly.... so even if the swadeshi plan is good in its motive implementing it is difficult in this global economy


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2012)

Indian economy will be greatly improved, if it becomes bribe-free.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *Unless our makers prefer QUALITY over PROFIT ,* its hard for us to catch up in International or even national market.
> Plus, media drives the sale of foreign brands.
> 
> In my view, we dont spend much money for ads. Hence, we are low.




any company fully indian or foreign ALWAYS prefer profit over quality(maybe because employees are indian)
every company that is based in india has bullsh!t CC



> manufacturing,transport,*mom and pop stores* etc)


please use the relevant indian word for this 


whatever anyone does those slit-eyed commies sitting on the other side of the border will always get rich


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 19, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any company fully indian or foreign ALWAYS prefer profit over quality(maybe because employees are indian)
> *every company that is based in india has bullsh!t CC*



Excepting Flipkart.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2012)

^agreed

^agreed


----------



## Ironman (Sep 22, 2012)

and homeshop18


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

Airtel has one of the worst CC they can't speak a proper sentence in English


----------



## nginx (Sep 27, 2012)

Look these decisions to purchase and import from foreign companies are borne out of necessity and not always choice. Do you really think anybody wants to pay three times the price for two similar products assuming quality is identical? Of course not. Human mentality is to always get the best product for the cheapest price. Indian companies aren't able to produce products with the same quality standards as the foreign companies and hence we are forced to buy from abroad despite falling rupee and high often customs duties.

Look at the computer segment. Do we have any manufacturing company equivalent to Intel, Microsoft, AMD, Asus etc.? In the mobile segment, anyone who has bought Micromax, Karbonn phones and tablets know how much inferior they are in quality when compared to brands like Nokia, Samsung etc. Infact most Indian companies like Micromax rebrand Chinese stuffs and sell them as their own. You might argue that Nokia and Samsung products are also made in China but the difference is their research and development and engineering team who come up with the design/blueprint of quality products they make. They also have great quality control. Reselling Chinese products is not what these foreign companies do. Their products are reliable, feature rich and attractive, hence why the customers buy them even though they are expensive.

After that, when you bring in after sales service and customer care of Indian companies, its game over.

At the end of the day you still have to give credit to these foreign companies. They are employing millions of people in India. If you kick them out of the country, not only will half the population become unemployed but also the economy will totally collapse because India just doesn't have the infrastructure, knowledge or expertise to produce international standard products & services in every field.


----------



## De Cay (Oct 10, 2012)

Is ITC a indian company or american??
'cause i heard that it is branch of ATC!! is that right??
I use Park Avenue's products... I think that's totally INDIAN company!!


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahem Ahem Allen Solly, Lee Cooper, BMW, Audi [big impact in automobiles, man everywhere it's AUDI], Renault, Mercedes, Nike, Reebok [Dont tell u dont own shoes from these brands]

Why we go after all these products. *Quality*

Also people buy products like Micromax, karbonn etc the reason is low price, Quality is not considered here.

So VFM Indian goods is must.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

De Cay said:


> Is ITC a indian company or american??
> 'cause i heard that it is branch of ATC!! is that right??
> I use Park Avenue's products... I think that's totally INDIAN company!!



Its purely Indian!
They've started as Indian Tobacco Company, later it came as 'ITC Limited'.
No connection b/w ITC and ATC.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Its purely Indian!
> They've started as Indian Tobacco Company, later it came as 'ITC Limited'.
> No connection b/w ITC and ATC.



*It started off as the Imperial Tobacco Company, and shares ancestry with Imperial Tobacco of the United Kingdom, but it is now fully independent, and was rechristened to India Tobacco Company in 1970 and then to I.T.C. Limited in 1974.* from  Wikipedia here ITC Limited - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

